# Sapper Mark Smith



## Tez3 (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D.../SapperMarkAntonySmithKilledInAfghanistan.htm


This may have been a tragic accident. My thoughts and prayers to all involved.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 29, 2010)

.


----------

